# WTD - Cheap fixie



## Joe (7 Oct 2008)

I'm after something for getting to and from uni, and for getting around whilst on placement. I've only got my CR1 up here and theres no way thats getting left out, so it seems like the perfect excuse to try fixed gear
Looking for something with a 53-54cm top tube, cheap as possible and thief resistant
Anything in your stable?


----------

